# Smooth Rock Venture



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*TSX.V: SOCK OTC: SMRVF

43-101* Au 296,695 OZ Ag 2,022,578

Silver Price Oz USD

*25.93*Bid -----*26.03*Ask---------*+0.18+0.68%

0.74¢ of Silver per SOCK outstanding share

Capital structure*

Outstanding Shares 71,067,264 04/23/2021

Restricted 10,481,386 04/23/2021

Unrestricted 60,585,878 04/23/2021

*Held at DTC* 1,321,023 04/23/2021

Silver the-most-bullish-chart

SOCK.V A 6 cents stock with a 074 cents of silver per share

https://www.kitco.com/news/2021-06-...bullish-charts-you-ll-see-Jeff-Christian.html

Investment demand for silver has risen sharply this year and will continue to remain strong said Jeff Christian, managing partner of CPM Group, who said that investment demand has historically been one of the biggest drivers of the silver price.

However, a common misconception is that market deficits for silver drive the price while the opposite is true; a surplus, which is what the silver market is experiencing now, drives price momentum, Christian told David Lin, anchor for Kitco News.

“The primary people buying that surplus are investors. Surpluses are created in gold and silver when investors come into the market and bid the price up, increasing supply and decreasing fabrication demand. So, for gold and silver, surpluses are bullish for the price, but deficits are negative for the price,” Christian said.

The CPM Group gathers data on the commodities space and conducts research on market trends.

*For more information on Christian’s silver price target, and when he expects the silver market to trade north of $50 an ounce, watch the video above. Follow David Lin on Twitter: @davidlin_TV (https://twitter.com/davidlin_TV).*


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Watch out, this stock is likely a pump & dump.

If you want to invest in silver, go for something like a silver ETF (e.g. SVR or SBT) or a well established silver company like Pan American Silver (PAAS), MAG Silver (MAG), or First Majestic Silver (FR).


----------

